# Happy Birthday KyleW



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday KyleW. Thanks to you, I am now making sourdough bread on a regular basis! I appreciate the baking knowledge and efforts that you expend on a regular basis to help those of us who are less knowledgeable.

Regards,
doc


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Ditto that!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And I would have to 3rd that! A very happy birthday to you Kyle and I hope you have many, many more!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I fourth that!  And the many many more too! Hope you have a wonderful birthday and a fabulous year.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday... dough boy! :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I 6th those sentiments.

Kyle, you have always been such a generous person with your information, and having met you a couple times I can also say your a great human being.

Have a very happy birthday and a super holiday season
regards
Brad


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks everyone  The bread knowledge that I share isn't "original" thinking, so it seems only right to continue the chain!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Well then, Kyle, if it's not original thinking, at least be proud that a man of your years can remember all the bread info. that you learn! :lol: 

And only a wonderful guy such as yourself would share his knowledge with the rest of the world. So since we can't make you a cake for your birthday, at least we can be grateful for your contributions here.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

*a man of your years can remember all the bread info*

With each passing birthday I am more and more thankful for pencils, so I only have to remember where I wrote the stuff down


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kyle! I'm glad to have met you and delighted to have enjoyed your delicious baked goods. I wish you a year of perfectly well-behaved doughs and happy customers.

Warm regards,
Mezz


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Kyle!!! May you celebrate many, many more!!!


----------

